# My new gear



## smokeydez (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share a few pics of my new gear. :yahoo:







22.5" Weber Performer grill & WSM






Performer & Maverick ET-732






Performer w/ rotisserie






Weber Smokey Mountain






WSM w/ rotisserie






The only mods I've made was to add another grate to the charcoal ring at the base of the WSM rotated 90* and connect all three pieces with angle brackets. I then added handles to make it easier to get in and out of the lower bowl.

I also added the grommet holes for routing the Maverick probes into both the Performer and WSM. I'm off to whip up some BBQ sauce and rub for tomorrow when I take my first stab at smoking baby back ribs and mac & cheese.

Happy Memorial Day! :grilling_smilie:

-Dez


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2012)

Dez, evening....  Sure is shiny..... can't wait to see it all smokey and stuff like that.....  take q-views of the inaugural smoke....  Dave


----------



## mossymo (May 26, 2012)

Nice rigs and accessories, pretty much should be able to do just about anything with that equipment... very nice!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Very nice and aren't you the lucky one! Waiting for some q-view from that first smoke!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 27, 2012)

A tear of joy just slid down my face!

Man that is a whole bunch of shiney goodness right there, you my friend are a lucky man!


----------



## scarbelly (May 27, 2012)

Those new toys are going to give you a lot of joy. Can't wait to see some qview


----------



## terry colwell (May 27, 2012)

Nice new toys. what a nice set-up you have. should have plenty of good eats off them things.


----------



## frosty (May 27, 2012)

Well, happy days are coming for sure!  Great looking equipment.

Good luck ith everything! Looking forward to Q-view.

Happy Memorial day!


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 27, 2012)

WOW!!!  Nice new gear!!


----------



## jp61 (May 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Congrats on the new toys!


----------



## smokeydez (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I am really lovin' this new hobby! Just wanted to update as...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoCjhnhHk7E

We have smoke!!! :yahoo:

Inside is a meatloaf, macaroni & cheese, and some Italian sausages. Decided to do the ribs tomorrow as I got a late start and did not get it on until about 5:30pm. Looks like it's going to be a nice midnight feast! LoL

-Dez


----------



## smokeydez (May 28, 2012)

Here is some obligatory Qorn.






Mac & Cheese prep'd and ready to smoke.






Meatloaf prep'd and ready to smoke.






Group shot while the smoker comes up to temperature.






All loaded up on the grill.






Some Italian Sausage joins the party.






Mac & Cheese is ready!






Sausage is ready! You will note two sausages are missing from the final product. Well, they got away as a part of the "three second rule".
:sausage:






Meatloaf smokin' away.






Like Cheech & Chong, "Still smokin'"






Finishing up into the evening.






Meatloaf is ready!






All plated up!

No offense to the elementary school cafeteria ladies, but that was some of the best meatloaf I've ever tasted! WOW Was that good!!! The sauce on top was Jeff's recipe from here on the forums. Perfect amount of kick and tang to the meatloaf. The mac was a little salty, but that is easily adjusted the next time. I think I added a little too much salt in the water when boiling the pasta. Chalk one up and learn for the future is what this hobby is all about!

-Dez


----------



## pvillecomp (May 28, 2012)

Very nice setup and great looking meat!


----------

